# Super NOAA Chautauqua NY 8/24



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Field strong at 60! Making a First place $6000 payday!!!

*Checkout MANY Ohio COLLEGE bass fishing teams fishing the FLW collegiate series on Sat from the same ramp (Long Point) ~ especially Kent State !!!  Weigh-in starts 2:30 for the COLLEGIATE SERIES!*

Very cool this SUPER NOAA backs up to the kidz fishing, KSU will be helping run NOAA for the anglers of the region!!!
www.fishKSU.com

Registrations still accepted for NOAA up until 8pm Saturday night ~ 
.... NO RAMP PAYS ARE ACCEPTED*

Online registration late fee period as of current- enter here:
http://www.dobass.com/2014WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUANYINFO.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

The bite is encouraging to many last minute entrants! 

Up to 65 = $65001st with no bonuses! 11 checks follow at 100%

SUPER reports all over FB and in the air!!! 

REGISTRATION ONLY ONLINE DURING THIS LATE PERIOD TIME FRAME

REGISTRATION WILL CLOSE SAT 8/23 AT 8:00PM

START TIME SUNDAY SUPER NOAA 7:30AM

FIRST FLIGHT WEIGHS AT 4:00PM


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

HUGE thanks to all the NOAA anglers on Sat. checking out the KSU kids in route to regionals mid OCT on the Potomic!!! Ytown Akron many others in route from NY as well!!

KSU knocked out a great weekend for all w/ their sleepless work for anglers- Ware & Morris took home over $7000 with a near 4lb average for the win!!!

Results are here: http://www.dobass.com/14NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA/NY082414.html

Be sure to go to our smugmug photos page and see some awesome college shots!

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Another great NOAA event !!!
when is Madness?


shakey


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

That place must be on FIRE!!! I can't imagine the feeling of having almost 19 pounds of bass and getting beaten. (Other than that 'ravaged thumb' feeling) Great job to all!


----------

